# Magik Talk! (Sounds like a gay chat line)..it's not!



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Right I'm going to grab myself some lunch.. I wont be long but I thought it would be a good Idea to set up this thread so you can talk about me while I'm gone. Be gentle and play nice,,, wont be long

xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

by sweetie, we will be nice honest


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bring us back something healthy,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no tasty


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

ok logging out now...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

bye, 

now girls what do we really think of him?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

he's so sexy!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

and so so handsom
we are talking about vin diesel arent we?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh yep yep, vin  such a sexy beast


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

yep vin diesel...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> Oh yep yep, vin  such a sexy beast


here we go, the trure vin just for research purposes of course


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

OOOOOOO my gawd now thats what ya call hot stuff woooweeeyyyy


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

that's a pic of the same guy with his top off isn't it??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

a woman of taste heehee


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> OOOOOOO my gawd now thats what ya call hot stuff woooweeeyyyy


I always thought you was a man?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> that's a pic of the same guy with his top off isn't it??


just like that other guy on the other thread looks just like you


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

lol no im a female rofl, was last time i looked


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> lol no im a female rofl, was last time i looked


interesting.... interesting....


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> just like that other guy on the other thread looks just like you


Yes your right ther vix, its his double hehehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Magik said:


> interesting.... interesting....


Oh gawd elp meh


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> Yes your right ther vix, its his double hehehe


I look nothing like Derren Brown!!

Loe - You just edited your last post... you took the wink out and everything!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL you don't miss a blooming thing do ya haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Watching us females like bloody hawks he is


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just making the coment that nither of the two pairs of men look exactly alike


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

haha... hmmm... why did she edit??? playin it cool are we?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> Watching us females like bloody hawks he is


he is somewhat of a self professed ladies man


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

yep yep


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> just making the coment that nither of the two pairs of men look exactly alike


what you on about... look at dh.dti.. yes that's dh.dti .. NOT vin!! I cant believe it either!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Magik said:


> haha... hmmm... why did she edit??? playin it cool are we?


I don't play kwl coz the simple fact is.. i am kwl


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> he is somewhat of a self professed ladies man


professed? is that like a professor? like einstien?

Or did you mean Proclaimed?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee see I told you similar but not exactly the same


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Magik said:


> what you on about... look at dh.dti.. yes that's dh.dti .. NOT vin!! I cant believe it either!!!


WOW THATS DH LOL, I SOOOO THOUGHT IT WAS VIN


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> I don't play kwl coz the simple fact is.. i am kwl


dont let my future wife catch you flirting with me..... she's from Glasgow you know!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> professed? is that like a professor? like einstien?
> 
> Or did you mean Proclaimed?


you can say ither, both mean similar thing
there is more than one way to say things you know


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm sure she wot mind sharing ya


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Magik said:


> dont let my future wife catch you flirting with me..... she's from Glasgow you know!!!


I don't gotta flirt btw coz i only have to look at u men and u full at my feet


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> I'm sure she wot mind sharing ya


so you're interested then?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL your terrible i tell ya


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> I don't gotta flirt btw coz i only have to look at u men and u full at my feet


I have the same problem, it can get a bit anoying when you cant get in ur car because they are littering the pavement


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> LOL your terrible i tell ya


and this is tame magik lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> LOL your terrible i tell ya


scroll up... you're as bad!!

why do men fall at your feet then? do you set up trip wires?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I have the same problem, it can get a bit anoying when you cant get in ur car because they are littering the pavement


HAHA yep its got to the point i now have to carry a baseball bat with me to beat them of with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Magik said:


> scroll up... you're as bad!!
> 
> why do men fall at your feet then? do you set up trip wires?


ROFLMAO... no they set the trip wires up for me, to try capture me, but im clued up to that now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> ROFLMAO... no they set the trip wires up for me, to try capture me, but im clued up to that now.


I used to use wires too but find Rohypnol much more practical.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL, remind me never to accept a drink of you then lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> LOL, remind me never to accept a drink of you then lol


I might think twice about going to his bar now


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

only joking... with a face like mine I need no help catching the ladies!!... I mean just look at you two.. gagging for it!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> only joking... with a face like mine I need no help catching the ladies!!... I mean just look at you two.. gagging for it!!


I'm never gagging for it I make the men do all the begging


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I think your right there vix, ill never be drinking at his bar.

gagging for it he says vix lol, once he see's us he will be gagging for us, all he will be is to us is another one of them men that full at our feet every day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I'm never gagging for it I make the men do all the begging


Hey, we don't make the men do all the begging, they naturaly do the begging, remember?. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> LOL, remind me never to accept a drink of you then lol


clearly you have fantasized about coming oout drinking with me.. maybe more!?!



vixenelite said:


> I'm never gagging for it I make the men do all the begging


I never beg. And would never liked to be begged...well not by a woman. Dont mind it when I am begged by the homeless. I like to give them a nice fresh piece of fruit.. which I know they prefer to cash!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> I think your right there vix, ill never be drinking at his bar.
> 
> gagging for it he says vix lol, once he see's us he will be gagging for us, all he will be is to us is another one of them men that full at our feet every day.


just another face in the crowd


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm far from another face in the crowd... I'm not your average guy I think we all agree on that!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> I'm far from another face in the crowd... I'm not your average guy I think we all agree on that!


you are definately one of a kind


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Think the word is unique


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> Think the word is unique  gotta admit you are fine boy..mmm could eat ya!


Dont hold back...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL how u do that?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> LOL how u do that?


hes crafty


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

watch him,..........


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> LOL how u do that?


I'm derren brown!
I can just tell... you aint denying it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Crafty for sure  i had to look twice at that rofl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

edited your stuff again... stop it!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL i did'nt edit, you want people to think that i want ur sexy bod by doing crafty stunts like that, but if the truth be known its the other way around huh huh, now u admit it.

Im gonna warn bullyb whats she's letting herself infor


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> LOL i did'nt edit, you want people to think that i want ur sexy bod by doing crafty stunts like that, but if the truth be known its the other way around huh huh, now u admit it.
> 
> Im gonna warn bullyb whats she's letting herself infor


no one knows what you look like so how could I fancy you? But when it comes to me there are lots of pics oe me and in your words - my sexy bod - all over this forum. So if you look at it like that, the chances are.. like every other woman on here.. you want me!

Game - set - Match - MAGIK X


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

OOOOO gawd i put me foot right in it there by writing sexy bod, but ive never seen ya bod so i would'nt know lol, it just sorta came out that way.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> no one knows what you look like so how could I fancy you? But when it comes to me there are lots of pics oe me and in your words - my sexy bod - all over this forum. So if you look at it like that, the chances are.. like every other woman on here.. you want me!
> 
> Game - set - Match - MAGIK X


ah but you have seen pics of the rest of us so you could just be hiding the fact that you want all or one of us


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Where is vix ? help me vix elp me


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> OOOOO gawd i put me foot right in it there by writing sexy bod, but ive never seen ya bod so i would'nt know lol, it just sorta came out that way.


you can see my body (in your words sexy bod) in my spiderman pic...

Still not denying it are you loe?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

noo no no no, im hiding nothing  i just look forward to seeing pics of vin  he he he.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> you can see my body (in your words sexy bod) in my spiderman pic...
> 
> Still not denying it are you loe?


nither are you come on Magik you know u cant resist us


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> nither are you come on Magik you know u cant resist us


Bullyb is the only woman for me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

He he he blesss his cotton socks


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> He he he blesss his cotton socks


when we seeing a picture of your fine or ugly self... ?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> Bullyb is the only woman for me...


what about the bit on the side job thats going (if you ever decide)


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

When i get one taken  and decide to put it on the comp


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> what about the bit on the side job thats going (if you ever decide)


you gonna apply ? hehehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> what about the bit on the side job thats going (if you ever decide)


dont worry you will all get your chance.... but only one of you will recieve real life loving.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> dont worry you will all get your chance.... but only one of you will recieve real life loving.


oh yes and who get the flesh version then


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

*FAINTS* lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> *FAINTS* lol


cant be because he is so stunning, maybe ur central heating is up too high


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> *FAINTS* lol


i know it's all very exciting that i will be having real life relations with one of you but try to stay calm it's all very real!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

do we wish her good luck, ?????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> i know it's all very exciting that i will be having real life relations with one of you but try to stay calm it's all very real!


how thong you going to keep people waiting, they are going to stert withdrawing their applications soon


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> do we wish her good luck, ?????


or our comisarations


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> how thong you going to keep people waiting, they are going to stert withdrawing their applications soon


i already withdrew mine,........


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

its ok im fine now, i had these horrid thoughts of seeing magiks flesh


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i already withdrew mine,........


cant say I blame you has taking the p*** now, too long to wait for any man


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> do we wish her good luck, ?????


you not wanting to put your name in the hat?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> its ok im fine now, i had these horrid thoughts of seeing magiks flesh


you will be having nightmares for weeks now


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> cant say I blame you has taking the p*** now, too long to wait for any man


Esined is actually dealing with it.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> you not wanting to put your name in the hat?


and what exactly are you offering us, if we PUT OUR NAMES IN YOUR HAT,????


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> its ok im fine now, i had these horrid thoughts of seeing magiks flesh


that's not very nice.. I have confidence issues as it is!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> and what exactly are you offering us, if we PUT OUR NAMES IN YOUR HAT,????


I will meet one of you and engage in real life sexual relations


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> that's not very nice.. I have confidence issues as it is!!


yes you have too much


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> I will meet one of you and engage in real life sexual relations


MY NAMES BACK IN THE HAT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> MY NAMES BACK IN THE HAT !!!!!!!!!


why


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Lmfao :d :d


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

haha that made me smile...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> haha that made me smile...


what made you smile,


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

you sayin that yoiur name is back in hat.. made me smile!! such a change of attitude with you!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Gotta admit, it made me laugh, i was'nt expecting that kind of reply.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hell gotta go for it, only live once,and he is kinda cute,


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hell gotta go for it, only live once,and he is kinda cute,


I respect your honesty. It's a shame the others cant take a leaf out of your book Lorraine.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hell gotta go for it, only live once,and he is kinda cute,


whatch what you say hes got a good memory
you may not be able to take it back


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> I respect your honesty. It's a shame the others cant take a leaf out of your book Lorraine.


look who is talking you cant admit to who you fancy on here


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

YER agreed


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> YER agreed


I think its because she only has one eye, she can't see properly


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

how many times do I have to say it.. BullyB and Noubi. Sadly theyre unavailable right now so you three will have to do. Although I cant comment on Loe as I haven't see a pic... could I at least have a discription, dress size age..location - got to think about petrol money!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Magik said:


> how many times do I have to say it.. BullyB and Noubi. Sadly theyre unavailable right now so you three will have to do. Although I cant comment on Loe as I haven't see a pic... could I at least have a discription, dress size age..location - got to think about petrol money!


ok here i am.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> how many times do I have to say it.. BullyB and Noubi. Sadly theyre unavailable right now so you three will have to do. Although I cant comment on Loe as I haven't see a pic... could I at least have a discription, dress size age..location - got to think about petrol money!


sorry I'm no ones second choice, I'm too good for that I deserve more


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

ops a picture mite help lmao.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> ok here i am.


where  
ok I see now


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Sexy stuff doncha think


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

its gone rather quiet? have u all fainted at the one glance of my heavenly body ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

and the winner is Loe. Congratulations


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

TY TY TY but ill give my prize to colliemerles coz i think she deserves the prize after her reply earlier


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

how charitable..!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

very much so 

But i have a lil confession to make 

The picture i sent... was me in my younger years.

here i am now ok, the real picture.


please say u still fancy me and that im still the winna plz plz plz plz plz 

if u look closely u will still see some sexiness in meh


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee very good loe


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

ps.. we can do lots with no teeth  lmao


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

ok so you've aged... little hairyer.. loast your teeth.. which can be a good thing, bet you can give a mean BJ!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> ps.. we can do lots with no teeth  lmao


HAHA see my post.. great minds think alike!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

hahaha lol, did i fool ya tho ? hehehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

no you didn't fool me... put up a real pic...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> hahaha lol, did i fool ya tho ? hehehe


you need to post true pic on the photo thread will bring it to top 4 u


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

oooh are you nervous girls... could have another contender here...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Good things come to those who wait magik  In time my boy..in time.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> oooh are you nervous girls... could have another contender here...


no happy with myself thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Me to, meeee to


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

crackers......


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

MMMMMM crackers with cheese mmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Nuts..................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

or cheese on toast yum yum


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

What squirrels stash at winta


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

or a nice cup of gren tea mmmmm


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> or cheese on toast yum yum


mmmmmmm my fav, wiv tomato ketchup on top yummehhhhh


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> mmmmmmm my fav, wiv tomato ketchup on top yummehhhhh


oh yes thought I was the only one who liked that, its very tasty


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> What squirrels stash at winta


yep they're the ones you mentalist!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I dont like tea of coffee  horrible stuff ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

what do you like? water?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> I dont like tea of coffee  horrible stuff ...


have we met b4 I hate tea and coffee also. I do like hot chocolate though


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

lol, well i don't mind a fosters in the evening when chilling on my sofa or out walking the dogs on their nightly forest walks.

fell down the hill the other night lol, the dog i keep on the lead decided to drag me in the privvit and it caught my leg and of i went...flying down the hill like a right prat, all my daughter see was all the dogs jumping on me with my leg in the air  rolling up with laughter they was


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> have we met b4 I hate tea and coffee also. I do like hot chocolate though


omg same lol thats the only hot drink i like lmao


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> omg same lol thats the only hot drink i like lmao


so strange, glad I'm not on my own there


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I once fell off a roof and sustained no injuries but unlike your mishap there was no laughter involved following the fall. I was badly winded. Might I add I was pushed off the roof also!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> I once fell off a roof and sustained no injuries but unlike your mishap there was no laughter involved following the fall. I was badly winded. Might I add I was pushed off the roof also!


was collie there


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Nothing worse then being winded  terrible feeling for sure


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

no it was when I was 21.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> was collie there


rofl i was going to write was any of this threads girls there but thought twice about it and wrote the above instead haha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

why you all so horrible to me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

As much as im having fun im going ta have to clear off 

all that food talk back there has got me starving marving 

ive got chilli yum yum


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Magik said:


> why you all so horrible to me...


Awwwww bless, is ickle u upset? there there you will GET OVER IT lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> Awwwww bless, is ickle u upset? there there you will GET OVER IT lol


how could you be so harsh to a man you fancy... I dont get it??? is it a fetish?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> As much as im having fun im going ta have to clear off
> 
> all that food talk back there has got me starving marving
> 
> ive got chilli yum yum


Loe - I am very glad that from Newbie and Introduction page you're got into General chat and very fast became an active Magik's winder!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

lol magik, u deffo are 1 in a million.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> As much as im having fun im going ta have to clear off
> 
> all that food talk back there has got me starving marving
> 
> ive got chilli yum yum


bye see/speak to you soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Elena said:


> Loe - I am very glad that from Newbie and Introduction page you're got into General chat and very fast became an active Magik's winder!


ty.

i was kinda just hovering around like a lost soul looking at a few threads but then decided to get involved, must admit, its been fun


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> ty.
> 
> i was kinda just hovering around like a lost soul looking at a few threads but then decided to get involved, must admit, its been fun


oH GOOD - YOU DO sOUND very much LIKE ONE OF US!!! hOPE THERE WILL BE MORE TO FOLLOW.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> lol magik, u deffo are 1 in a million.


there you have it... another one falls for me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

For sure 

nice speaking wiv ya all and we will deffo speak again 

anyways im off to eat my chilli willie 

toodlelooz and all that stuff


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

more like falls over u when u trip her up


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

omg that *for sure* was meant for elenas thread reply lol, not your magik rofl that did not look good.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> For sure
> 
> nice speaking wiv ya all and we will deffo speak again
> 
> ...


he could get frost bite if ur not carefull


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

loe said:


> omg that for sure was meant for elenas thread reply lol, not your magik rofl that did not look good.


tell it to the judge baby!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> he could get frost bite if ur not carefull


lol forget the willie part, good one vix hehehe.

just plain chilli con carni i meant lmao, i was just trying to ryme and by the looks i picked the wrong word for it lmao.

anyways bye peoplez x have funnnnn x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> lol forget the willie part.


o.k will try too


----------

